# Tropheus Wikipedia entry



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey guys. I often find myself looking through various websites and message boards trying to find more information on Tropheus. As a result i decided to start a Tropheus Wikipedia entry.

For those who dont know Wikipedia is a free online encyclopedia. Every entry in 
wikipedia can be edited by anyone. Theres such a lack of information on these fish I thought it was a good idea. Anyone can contribute and I think it will be fun. Please feel free to add/edit/change whatever. It would be nice to have a great *Tropheus resource maintained by enthusiasts. *

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropheus

as of now theres nothing there.. to edit simply click on Edit this page :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link! :thumb:


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

Hopefully people will contribute. Ill expand on it tomorrow!


----------



## Boby_ (Oct 10, 2002)

This is a very good iniciative! 
My english is not good enough to take part in the writing of the article but I support it and I will watch the progress and will help with minor changes if needed.


----------



## y ddraig goch (Jan 2, 2004)

Let's hope this is just the start of a fantastic resource. :thumb:


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

I edited it some today. Its mostly gibberish and general info. I linked CF's articles and such. Thanks for the supportive messages and emails!

remember you do not have to register to make edits to the page. Just click edit and type away!


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

Updated some more. If anyone contributes post up and spread the word! thanks


----------



## Michael R. (Oct 7, 2005)

It's going great so far!

But just a piece of advice (no need to follow it):

I would suggest you approach this entry from the eyes of a scientist investigating these fish in the wild, as opposed to an aquarist writing an entry on his favourite fish (don't include things like pH, GH, favoured foods at home, tank setup etc.)


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

Good idea. I just thought it would be better to have every area covered instead of limiting it. Hey the people will decide eventually what goes or stays. Thanks for the contributions people! its looking great so far.


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

woohoo.. I saw even Clown Loaches had an entry.. and they had some kind of dialog box on the right hand side. I looked at the code and copied it. Maybe someone can help fill it out ! check the updates!

like posted earlier, if someone with more scientific knowledge can fill in that will be great


----------



## nelson.oliveira (Nov 24, 2004)

I had some pics to the page...
Hope you wonÂ´t mind...

I change some things in the Scientific tree too...
But still things to be corrected...


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank you so much!
dont be shy to make any adjustments/entries no ones gonna bite your head off. If its not acceptable im sure another member will change it in time. thanks again


----------



## Boby_ (Oct 10, 2002)

It is going just great! 
Only one thing bothers me - why there is a picture of clown loach under the sign "Tropheus" on the right?


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

because someone hasnt fixed it yet :lol:


----------



## Boby_ (Oct 10, 2002)

lcosme said:


> because someone hasnt fixed it yet :lol:


You're right. It is done already. The picture is not good but at least it is a Tropheus. 
I also corected the scientific classification and added metric measures to the profile.


----------



## lou99 (Jun 20, 2005)

cool keep em coming!


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

dont be shy *bump*


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

if only someone can write up a nice description of em!


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks for the contribution Fancy


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks for the recent updates keep em comin


----------



## Seanus (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey great resource - 
I am new to tropheus - only 2 months so far - so the info in one place will be very helpful.
On the Wikpedia site it recommends a pH of 8.6 for the water conditions- is this correct? It seems to be very alkaline. Maybe this is the higher range that they can tolerate? 
Can someone shed some light on this - I keep my frontosas around 7.9, thought that Tropheus should be the same.

Cheers
Sean


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

Lake Tanganyika

Lake Tanganyika is interesting in the fact that though it is one of the most ancient of the lakes, in comparison to Malawi and even Victoria, it has a relatively low count of native fish. As of ten years ago, 200+ species were native to the lake; while around 180 of this count is endemic. Tanganyika is also known for its indigenous organisms, such as neothauma snails. This is contributed to an extended period of isolation. A large portion of Tanganyika is surrounded by mountainous regions and poorly developed coastal plains. The steep walls of the Great Rift Valley, reaching 2,000 m, form the west coast shoreline. All this kept Tanganyika rather secluded for quite some time.

Also, unlike Malawi and Victoria, Tanganyika has only one outlet river, the Lukuga, and has a substantially lower number of inlets, thus receives less water in that way. It is also the second largest of the African lakes with a surface area of ~32, 000 sq km, the second deepest (~1,471 km at maximum depth), and has an incredible North to South extension (~670 km).

Tanganyika is also around non-basaltic volcanoes, and picks up some of its chemistry from lava drainage. This is a factor in making Tanganyika quite a bit higher in pH and hardness, and more complex. *Tanganyikan pH ranges from 8.7-9.0, and has a much higher amount of metallic cations that contribute to general hardness.* Also higher are the reading for carbonates and bicarbonates. There are an absolutely incredible amount of dissolved solids in Tanganyika that are not found in the other two lakes and thus, has a very high electrical conductivity.

Again, to compare: Sodium (~57-64), calcium (~9.2-17.6), magnesium (~39-43), chloride (~29-37), sulfate (~7-15), with a carbonate, bicarbonate count of ~6.0-6.8. As you can see, the values are comparatively quite high, with the exception of calcium.

Now that you know a little about the lakes, the question is now, â€œWhat do I do with it?â€


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

bump


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

keep hope alive

wow I just went to it and people have been contributing still... nice


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey you guys are you pushing in with my pet project? Only 1/2 what I put in a few months ago is still there. Guess this agreement/consensus thing is hard to come by esp on Troph.
Do not get too down if loads of stuff you edit in gets deleted after a while. Its par for that course I think.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

What works for one may not work for the other :thumb:


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

24Tropheus said:


> Hey you guys are you pushing in with my pet project? Only 1/2 what I put in a few months ago is still there. Guess this agreement/consensus thing is hard to come by esp on Troph.
> Do not get too down if loads of stuff you edit in gets deleted after a while. Its par for that course I think.


Yeah it looks completely different than when we started. 
Atleast people are editing it...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess some of my stuff got edited out because I tried to put in the newer classification of Troph that we all use (but only saying aquarists use this now) and did not add enough references. Wiki will tend lag behind as they need references for anything to stay there. Thus I guess it must be published else where and accepted first.

Please keep editing it guys it still needs loads more photos and references. 
My earlier comment was meant in jest


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

Wow its completely different every few months..


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

2009 Bump. Looks like the page has taken off pretty well.


----------

